# Kirschental GSD



## Trux (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm a new member to this site. I recently lost my beloved dog who was from Karl Fuller's Kennel, my dogs parents were both from the blood line. The sire was Farus von Kirschental and the Dam was Foxiena vom Kirschental. He was an amazing dog. I have been looking to find a new dog and I have enjoyed reading your site on breeders and puppy mills etc. I've been searching the internet to find a good breeder and cross refrencing your site to see if they are creditable. I feel a little at a loss to finding a really good reliable breeder. I'm in Oregon but will go anywhere, thank you for any help.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, since you've previously had Kirschental dogs, you might try looking for breeders that have this line. My male GSD is 2.5 years old. His dam is a Kirschental dog. He is a fantastic pet. Good looking, very loving and with a rock solid temperament I know there are a number of breeders who at least have some females from the Kirschental kennel. Not sure if any of them are near Oregon. My breeder (Olympia GSD) is in New Hampshire.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

pedigree -- http://databasepedigree.com/SZ/2070915/foxiena-vom-kirschental 


Farus vom Kirschental 

pretty much the modern show line mix -- 

lines shouldn't be hard to find


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

There is a Kirschental Facebook page you could join and find local breeders implementing these lines.


----------



## Trux (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you, when I did a google search for Kirschental Breeders, I saw the Oympic kennels come up, its great to get postive feedback on that breeder, and to hear that you got a really great dog from them.


----------



## Trux (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks for the Link, I will do some research and see if I can find some relatives, It seems like Farus did a lot of Stud work.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there is a lady near Pittsburgh who has one of the last males from the Kirschental kennel....she does use him at stud but he is not titled. I don't know about any other credentials....she is on facebook

Lee


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Flood Farm German Shepherds in Long Beach, WA. Although she may not have puppies for a while. Her dogs come from the Monks of New Skete.


----------



## Trux (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks for the contact, I am going to check out the facebook group on Kircschental's later today.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a pup of James Vom Kirschental and Xenia Von Kirschental,New Skete dogs. My dog is a nerve bag that seems to have repetition in Xenia's litters.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

The kirschental group is great and I was going to suggest that as well. 

I have two K dogs from Marions last litters (TJ is from her very last litter) and nerve bags are not words I would use to describe mine at all. Out of my 4 German Showline dogs that I have owned, TJ is my most confident and social dog by far. As for Paisley - I often don't give her a lot of credit because she was way more dog than I was prepared for as a puppy, but she has turned out to be a really nice dog as well. I am able to take them both everywhere and they are easy and well behaved.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

The awareness should be that Xenia Von Kirschental has 4 known problem pups. The Breeder (New Skete) advised me to euthanize mine,I didn't. When I was looking for another pup at a different breeder,I found Xenia's exact line again. I got a pup from a different line. I would print out Xenia's line and try to avoid.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

mspiker03 said:


> I have two K dogs from Marions last litters (TJ is from her very last litter) and nerve bags are not words I would use to describe mine at all. Out of my 4 German Showline dogs that I have owned, TJ is my most confident and social dog by far. As for Paisley - I often don't give her a lot of credit because she was way more dog than I was prepared for as a puppy, but she has turned out to be a really nice dog as well. I am able to take them both everywhere and they are easy and well behaved.


I can only comment on Paisley and TJ since as far as I know, they're the only Kirschental dogs that I've met, but they're both really nice, stable dogs. I've met up with Melissa and her dogs many times, they've romped on the beach with mine. And she's brought them to flyball tournaments too, here is TJ hanging out in the crating area in front of dogs that he does not know, and then rolling around in the grass next to the ring: 



















He was remarkably chill in very close proximity to a bunch of very loud, amped up high drive dogs running around. Sweet boy!


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

My Kirschental dog (dam was Java vom Kirchental) has the best temperament of any of the four GSD's I've owned. I also have to say that about a year after we got him we went back to visit a breeder while they were having an open house and got to meet several of my dog's littermates, as well dogs from another of Java's litters. They all seemed to be friendly, stable, confident dogs. So it may just be that the problem is with this one dam (Xenia) because my experience, based on my own dog and a half dozen other Kirschental dogs I've met, is that they seem to have pretty solid temperaments. And the original poster also seemed to like his Kirschental dog.

Having said that, my boy has zero food drive and not a ton of prey drive. He would not be my choice if you wanted to do schutzhund or competitive obedience, but as a pet he is great.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

lrodptl said:


> The awareness should be that Xenia Von Kirschental has 4 known problem pups. The Breeder (New Skete) advised me to euthanize mine,I didn't. When I was looking for another pup at a different breeder,I found Xenia's exact line again. I got a pup from a different line. I would print out Xenia's line and try to avoid.


Agree. My dog has dog reactivity which is controlled well with obedience. I wonder if it comes directly from Xenia who is in his pedigree.

New Skete's laith

The above dog has the exact pedigree as mine. My dog is not on the database.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Moriah said:


> Agree. My dog has dog reactivity which is controlled well with obedience. I wonder if it comes directly from Xenia who is in his pedigree.
> 
> New Skete's laith
> 
> The above dog has the exact pedigree as mine. My dog is not on the database.


It could be just Xenia,but I've heard that after Karl died the kennel went way down and a son took it over before it went out of business. I have heard or read posts on this forum about reports of skittish Kirschental dogs. My Fritz is extremely submissive and fearfully aggressive,a terrible combination,though it has modified with age (7) and a new balanced GSD in the house.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

lrodptl said:


> It could be just Xenia,but I've heard that after Karl died the kennel went way down and a son took it over before it went out of business. I have heard or read posts on this forum about reports of skittish Kirschental dogs. My Fritz is extremely submissive and fearfully aggressive,a terrible combination,though it has modified with age (7) and a new balanced GSD in the house.



Their son stopped breeding a bit ago (I am not sure on the timing but probably before Karl passed away). Marion (his wife) had continued the breeding after downsizing before selling them off due to health reasons. Both my dogs are from Marions breedings after Karl passed. I would not describe either of mine as skittish.

As a side note to the food/prey drive - both mine are food obsessed and have good prey drive. Although one is a better IPO dog and the other is a better herding dog.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

lrodptl said:


> It could be just Xenia,but I've heard that after Karl died the kennel went way down and a son took it over before it went out of business. I have heard or read posts on this forum about reports of skittish Kirschental dogs. My Fritz is extremely submissive and fearfully aggressive,a terrible combination,though it has modified with age (7) and a new balanced GSD in the house.


My GSD is very environmentally sound a (heavy equipment, fireworks, etc.) and great around people. The training director told me at the Schutzhund Club we went to for 6 months that he was a dog that would not be run off the field. He is dog reactive, though, and I understand from this forum that reflects poor nerves.


----------



## von Wolfstal German Sheph (Feb 24, 2020)

Trux said:


> Thank you, when I did a google search for Kirschental Breeders, I saw the Oympic kennels come up, its great to get postive feedback on that breeder, and to hear that you got a really great dog from them.


 I have been breeding Kirschental dogs since 2013 and focus on the older Kirschental bloodlines. I have set up 2 Facebook pages one can be found under The Kirschental Legacy, this is a tribute to Karl & Marion Füller, and the other is German Shepherd Breeders with Kirschental Bloodlines so people can find the Breeders


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

FYI - Also be aware that some people use the Kirschental Kennel name on dogs they have bred here in the US. That's not considered reputable or ethical to use someone else's kennel name...


----------

